# Nab



## V132

Ciao a tutti,  una donna si mette alla guida senza patente. Viene notata da un poliziotto che nel testo viene chiamato *Nab*. Ho trovato su internet la parola tradotta come _poliziotto_. Il registro che viene utilizzato nel brano però è molto colloquiale e talvolta slang. Potrei secondo voi tradurlo come *piedipiatti*?

"She was on Brush Creek before *Nab* spotted her."

La mia traduzione:

"Si trovava su Brush Creek prima che fosse avvistata da un *piedipiatti/poliziotto*".
Grazie


----------



## elfa

Personalmente, non faccio il nesso fra "Nab" e "poliziotto". Il verbo "to nab" significa "beccare" quindi, secondo me, l'autore vuol farti pensare a questo.


----------



## ALEX1981X

Magari è sicuramente il diminutivo di "Nabber" che è appunto il poliziotto o chi è incaricato a "beccarti" "scovarti" e arrestarti....


----------



## V132

Si, si riferisce di sicuro a un poliziotto perchè poi si parla di sequestro di auto, di inseguimento e di arresto finale. Ma dato che nel testo si alterna *Nab* con *cop* volevo sapere se fosse corretto, per tenere tale alternanza anche in italiano, usare il termine *piedipiatti* per _Nab_ e *poliziotto* per _cop_.


----------



## V132

Elfa, c'è da mettere in conto che si sta parlando di america e afroamericani...magari negli USA si usa anche Nab


----------



## ALEX1981X

elsor said:


> Si, si riferisce di sicuro a un poliziotto perchè poi si parla di sequestro di auto, di inseguimento e di arresto finale. Ma dato che nel testo si alterna *Nab* con *cop* volevo sapere se fosse corretto, per tenere tale alternanza anche in italiano, usare il termine *piedipiatti* per _Nab_ e *poliziotto* per _cop_.



Io conoscevo solo "_*Nabber*_" per poliziotto e/o piedipiatti e simili...
...ma pare che gli Slang Americani siano senza limiti...
*Nab* non è solo un verbo ma anche un sostantivo e significa la stessa cosa...sicuramente è il diminutivo che intendevo prima io ma di fatto viene usato  

Have a look

http://www.probertencyclopaedia.com/browse/ZN.HTM


----------



## V132

Perfetto Alex, tradurrò *Nab* con *piedipiatti* e _cop_ con _poliziotto_  Grazie mille


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

D'accordo, però se ho capito bene Nab è, oltre che con la maiuscola, anche privo di determinante. Un'assimilazione a "cop" mi pare ardita, visto che "cop" è normalmente preceduto da un determinante e (mai?) con la maiuscola. Sento che Nab va trattato come una sorta di nome proprio... Come se noi dicessimo "Il signor Ghisa", "Madame Gaffa", "Don Pulotto" e sim.
Un saluto.
GS


----------



## V132

Interessante Giorgio! Quindi potrebbe essere inteso come una sorta di presa in giro?..."Il signor poliziotto?" Perchè non ci sono dubbi che si tratti di un poliziotto, ma adesso il problema è renderlo bene in italiano


----------



## elfa

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> D'accordo, però se ho capito bene Nab è,  oltre che con la maiuscola, anche privo di determinante.  Un'assimilazione a "cop" mi pare ardita, visto che "cop" è normalmente  preceduto da un determinante e (mai?) con la maiuscola. Sento che Nab va  trattato come una sorta di nome proprio... Come se noi dicessimo "Il  signor Ghisa", "Madame Gaffa", "Don Pulotto" e sim.



Sono d'accordissimo. "Nab" si intende come nome proprio e, secondo me,  bisogna renderlo tale. 

@ elsor grazie, che sarebbe americano il termine, non ci avevo pensato.


----------



## V132

Ok, proverò a farlo suonare bene con un "signor poliziotto"  
Grazie


----------



## V132

elfa said:


> Sono d'accordissimo. "Nab" si intende come nome proprio e, secondo me,  bisogna renderlo tale.
> 
> @ elsor grazie, che sarebbe fosse americano il termine, non ci avevo pensato.



 ci aiutiamo a vicenda


----------



## elfa

elsor said:


> Ok, proverò a farlo suonare bene con un "signor poliziotto"
> Grazie



Scusami, elsor, ma renderlo "signor poliziotto" oppure "Signor Poliziotto" equivarrebbe a "Mr Policeman" che, secondo me, non sarebbe il registro giusto. Non c'è una parola in Italiano che fa un gioco di parole sull'idea di "beccare" qualcuno? 

Edit: grazie della correzione


----------



## ALEX1981X

elfa said:


> Scusami, elsor, ma renderlo "signor poliziotto" oppure "Signor Poliziotto" equivarrebbe a "Mr Policeman" che, secondo me, non sarebbe il registro giusto. Non c'è una parola in Italiano che fa un gioco di parole sull'idea di "beccare" qualcuno?
> 
> Edit: grazie della correzione



Io lo vedrei proprio come un nome di persona e stop...cioè _*sbirro*_

Ossia: ..._*prima che sbirro la beccasse !  
*_


----------



## V132

Ok, magari Sbirro con la lettera maiuscola rende l'idea...grazie mille a voi


----------



## V132

Andando avanti nel racconto ho trovato questa frase:

"Their only worry was the occasional cop *on the Nab* and ready to grab them as they sped past a billboard or crossed the state line at rocket speed."

Qui *on the Nab* mi getta nuovamente nel dubbio. Fin qua avevo trovato espressioni come:

"She was on Brush Creek before *Nab* spotted her"
"In one fluid movement, Ann took out the cop's motorcycle, and if that *Nab* hadn't stepped back..."
"...but *Nab* began to descend in all directions" (si tratta di un ineguimento)
"*Nab* got creamed!" E' l'urlo della folla che assiste allo spettacolo della donna che riesce a farla franca con l'agente. 

Ma ora _cop_ e _Nab_ insieme e *Nab* preceduto da *on the* mi confonde!


----------



## elfa

Allora, a questo punto direi che hai ragione tu. "Nab" vuol dire "policeman/cop" e il fatto che l'autore ci mette la maiuscola e la precede da "the" mi fa pensare che il linguaggio è un tipo di vernacolo - punto e basta.


----------



## V132

elsor said:


> "Their only worry was the occasional *cop* *on the Nab* and ready to grab them as they sped past a billboard or crossed the state line at rocket speed."



Quindi *cop on the Nab* lo intendo tutto come poliziotto?  
Grazie elfa


----------



## ALEX1981X

elsor said:


> Quindi *cop on the Nab* lo intendo tutto come poliziotto?
> Grazie elfa



Cop e Nab sono la stessa cosa per dire "poliziotto" lo abbiamo visto sopra....è solo uno slang


----------



## elfa

"cop on the nab" significa "poliziotto che sta per beccare/il cui lavoro e beccare qualcuno"


----------



## london calling

_Cop on the nab_ potrebbe significare un poliziotto "alla ricerca", nel senso di dire un poliziotto appostato per vedere di acchiappare ed arrestare qualcuno.

Ma il problema che facendo così mischiamo BE ed AE, perchè _to nab_ in BE significa arrestare, ma in AE no, che io sappia....


----------



## ALEX1981X

elfa said:


> "cop on the nab" significa "poliziotto che sta per beccare/il cui lavoro e beccare qualcuno"




Si Elfa certo...sto cercando solo di far ricordare che il ruolo è lo stesso  aldilà di come lo chiami.... è sempre e solo uno *Sbirro.*...


----------



## V132

Perfetto, ci sono...il senso è quello che suggeriva London...non so cosa significhi _to nab_ in AE, ma calza con tutto il discorso precedente. E poi come rendere _cop on the Nab_ altrimenti? E' vero come dice Alex che hanno entrambi lo stesso significato, ma perchè scriverlo due volte allora? Grazie


----------



## elfa

@ Alex, non intendevo far un commento sul tuo post! 

@ LC penso "to nab" significa "arrestare" sia in BE che in AE. Comunque sono d'accordo che "alla ricerca" rende bene lo significato di "[cop] on the nab"


----------



## V132

bene, tutti d'accordo  Thanks so much


----------



## ALEX1981X

elfa said:


> @ Alex, non intendevo far un commento sul tuo post!
> 
> @ LC penso "to nab" significa "arrestare" sia in BE che in AE. Comunque sono d'accordo che "alla ricerca" rende bene lo significato di "[cop] on the nab"




No ? scusami allora...pensavo fossi stato poco chiaro prima


----------



## london calling

Poliziotto a caccia (?).


----------



## V132

Si si...poliziotto a caccia mi piace


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Mi è venuta in mente un'espressione che si usava tempo fa per indicare la polizia: la "Cèlere", un termine che giocava con ogni probabilità sulla velocità degli interventi...
Può darsi che Cèlere possa essere considerato un candidato possibile, visto che , come per Nab, richiede che il lettore vada a dare un'occhiata—in questo caso— a uno Zingarelli, ecc.
Cari saluti.
GS
PS Naturalmente userei "Cèlere" come nome proprio per una persona sola, come se dicessi "E' arrivato Disgrazia e la serata è bella e spacciata".


----------



## V132

Ciao Giorgio, mai sentita questa parola, ma è carina 
Grazie


----------

